# Shingle Waste On A Dutch Hip?



## Joe Wood (Mar 31, 2017)

This roof has exactly 280 Sq ' of surface area. We'll be using 16" cedar shingles with 6" exposure, so about how many squares should I get do you think, for the starter course, and all the cutting at the hips and gable? I'm just guessing 3 plus three extra bundles?


----------



## Southern Roof Ops (Mar 14, 2017)

3 SQ (squares) + 2 bundles to account for the waste and undercourse. Ridge cap is separate pre-assembled units. Don't forget to alternate the ridge cap pieces so that the joint at the top alternates sides. Good luck.


----------

